# Let me see those duns!



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have a dun? Or maybe a buckskin? I dont care what breed it is, let me see pictures!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Registered quarter horse gelding, the general consciences is that he is a greying dunalino with sooty haha

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My yearling dunskin Jackpot

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

candy, my 13.2 connemara x hanoverian


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My grade QH!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bubbles, my project mare who is currently on hold from being started under saddle..She is red dun. We owned both her sire and her dam. Sire was El Gato Dunnit, red dun, and Mom was April O Ghost who was a tobiano Easy Jet mare. Also Red Dun.

She's actually a paint, just with minimal white. She has belly spots but they are hard to see.










Sporting the "colt saddle"...though as you can see, she didn't care too much.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Bubbles, my project mare who is currently on hold from being started under saddle..She is red dun. We owned both her sire and her dam. Sire was El Gato Dunnit, red dun, and Mom was April O Ghost who was a tobiano Easy Jet mare. Also Red Dun.
> 
> She's actually a paint, just with minimal white. She has belly spots but they are hard to see.
> 
> ...


I was not aware you had a red dun! :evil:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you will enjoy these threads I made a few months back .

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-show-me-your-duns-139557/page7/#post1801191
_Posted via Mobile Device_

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-col...your-color-diluted-146915/page18/#post2670553


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I think you will enjoy these threads I made a few months back .
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-show-me-your-duns-139557/page7/#post1801191
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Harley, red dun,

















Gypsy, grulla (black dun),

















Casino, bay dun,

















Quest, buckskin dun,


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Judahs Flashy Cash- APHA Smutty Buckskin (in foal for july 2014) 


Spinnin the Breeze- AQHA Stud that flashy is bred to (not mine)


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Goldie











Goldie and Wart 

both fillies are reg. QHs. Goldie is by Presidente Shiner X I'll Be Good and Wart is by Little Eyes of Smoke X Little Laker Lacy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They're all so beautifuls ;-;


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my new girl grulla going grey. Thankfully I like both colors...


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bay dun colt


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My Kiger Mustangs, Eva and Aurelio! (Click to see larger versions of the photos)

Eva



























Aurelio


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Zeus (QH) being sassy and fabulous:









And him being pretty:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> I was not aware you had a red dun! :evil:


Hehe, yep I have a red dun! She's a doll, but at the moment she's decided to be wild again. I can't catch her, not that I would have time to do anything with her even if I could. So I have to wait until I can send her off to the trainer's.

Ironic, isn't it, that I myself work as a trainer yet I don't have time for my own horse and have to send her to somebody else? lol


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

My Kiger Mustang mare April 


























Her son Prodigy!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And both of them!
(Excuse the saddle being pretty much on her neck.)


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

HoovesWithDaFur said:


> My Kiger Mustang mare April


WOW! She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you! She is my baby and can be pretty photogenic.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

My burnt buckskin, he's getting better nutrition now so he's starting to lighten up.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty! What a lovely smokey brown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

This our 34 year old aqha buckskin. He was my hubbys college rope horse, he has taught all three of our kids to ride


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I was scrolling through this thread admiring all the pretty duns and buckskins thinking 'wow I wish I had a buckskin or dun to post on here' only to remember I DO have a buckskin to post on here! My newest addition, acquired last month, yet to be named. Buckskin AQHA mare: 

pedigree

(please excuse Midas the burr magnet)













































She's 24, 25 on April 29. Spent most of her life as a cutting and rope horse, then ponying colts that were being broken in and trail riding later. I just sort of roam around on her for fun.

Also cowgirl4753, your gelding is beautiful! He looks to be dunskin rather than dunalino under the grey though! Dunalino is dun on palomino, they have a white mane and tail and don't have black points. :3


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Pyrros said:


> Also cowgirl4753, your gelding is beautiful! He looks to be dunskin rather than dunalino under the grey though! Dunalino is dun on palomino, they have a white mane and tail and don't have black points. :3


Actually, it is pretty certain he is dunalino. Grey very commonly causes the horse to darken before they start getting lighter, and in this case it has significantly darkened the legs of the horse.

Here are some more pictures of Dunni, who is adorable, which will help you see the palomino showing under the grey and dun 


























For reference, here is a definite palomino in the process of greying:


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

That's interesting! I'd never heard of that. I've seen sooty palominos obviously with dark legs and or manes/tails, but never a dunalino like that. It's very cool how grey affects things!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

My grulla roan mare:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pyrros said:


> That's interesting! I'd never heard of that. I've seen sooty palominos obviously with dark legs and or manes/tails, but never a dunalino like that. It's very cool how grey affects things!


Yes chiilaa is right, he was born a palomino and thE gray has slowly taken over. His mane is almost a black gray now and his tail is silver. There is a thread on here somewhere about him lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

More up to date pics of my boy, first one was today, and the second is about 2 weeks ago. You can see the gray coming through more now. He will be 4 in May


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Some beautiful horses here  I can't resist...
Meet my Yearling, (those of you who do not already 'know' him ;-)
a buckskin - I believe you call this a buttermilk? Buckskin, Zephyr Moo...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow zephyr has gotten big!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy smokes Merlot! He looks amazing, sure has grown up since I last saw pics of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep. he's a full 14.1hh another couple of inches and he'll be the height of his 'Uncle'. Hard to believe how fast they grow. sniff.....;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Cowgirl. He's such a schmooze. Nothing upsets him and he is a total clown.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya I love his blog ;-) haven't been on here in awhile, going to have to catch up on his antics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 21, 2014)

this is my dunalino miniature stallion =)








this is his red dun 2012 foal


----------

